# real parrot fish colour?



## Maisey (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi, I have recently changed my tank into a cichlid tank and bought my first parrot fish yesterday. I was talking to a friend about it and he said the fish has been dyed. The shop keeper said the yellow parrot fish was yellow due to an unwanted gene. It was not a desirable fish because of it. Me being me bought the fish but now I'm a bit confused about this dying fish stuff. The guy also had pearl parrot fish which were beautiful but can you get any other colour parrot fish other than red with out the use of dye? I read online about dying fish and won't be going back to the shop if he does it. 
Thanks


----------



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

If they are the ones I am thinking of, they are also hybrids and are probably sterile.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

parrots are genetically defective and deformed hybridized animals that are almost all dyed..yellow..red ..blue..green..black..purple..orange and a few other colors...
i wouldn't do business with any shop that sold them...

those that buy fish such as the parrots and balloon bodied as well as dyed , tattooed and painted only promote further hybridization to produce bizarre deformed animals to satisfy their perverted sense of being smarter than god...
maybe we should start doing it with humans...


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

There are so many other totally natural fish to choose from..........


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yellow-orange comes close


----------



## Maisey (Mar 16, 2012)

Well I don't want to touch a shop that sells fish that have been dyed as I disagree with that and all I wanted to know was the real colour of parrot fish do I could choose healthier fish. Breeding the fish for looks has never been a good idea just like pedigree dogs but its too late for that. I am new to the cichlid fish and do not need disapproving comments when I'm still on the process of learning all of this.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

was not tring to be unkind to you...nor really condemning you...just stating straight facts... and yes ; i did add my personal opinion....
i always tell folks...you may put anything you wish in your tanks....that is your business..your money and your efforts in maintaining them....
if i speak out about something i am fair game for those who disagree...
keep in mind that you will never learn if you do something right or wrong unless someone informs you...
so don't take offense at my statements..not meant to hurt you..just to educate you..
after all ; i am known to be the crankiest old geezer in here...


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Just get to know him  lol, he's just blunt in a funny way!


----------



## Hammerhead (May 28, 2012)

lohachata said:


> parrots are genetically defective and deformed hybridized animals that are almost all dyed..yellow..red ..blue..green..black..purple..orange and a few other colors...
> i wouldn't do business with any shop that sold them...
> 
> those that buy fish such as the parrots and balloon bodied as well as dyed , tattooed and painted only promote further hybridization to produce bizarre deformed animals to satisfy their perverted sense of being smarter than god...
> maybe we should start doing it with humans...


Obviously dying any fish is awful, but I have a lot of fish and my parrot might be the best of the bunch. He seems even smarter than my big Oscar, and from what I've read its not just one of the smartest fish its eyes are some of the best out there. 

On the topic of hybridizing, I only have an issue when there are 2nd gen hybrids that are thought to be pure- these fish aren't kept for conservation so their purity isn't a big concern, because hybridization isn't necessarily bad. Human beings are a hybrid species (we have conclusively found all non african humans are part neanderthal, this is a proven fact) and we do just fine! Im not religious but since you brought up god, wouldn't he just prevent parrot cichlids from existing in the first place if it was wrong? Jesus ate fish anyhow so he can't be too concerned.


----------



## jlpropst00 (Jun 12, 2011)

Sorry I know this is no place for a religious debate.



Hammerhead said:


> Im not religious but since you brought up god, wouldn't he just prevent parrot cichlids from existing in the first place if it was wrong?


That's is like saying if God has a problem with murder why does he let it exist. Immoral people to do immoral things and God doesn't just snuff them out. I'm just gonna leave it at that.


----------



## elitesrock (May 4, 2011)

): My LFS sells Parrot Fish like that, I guess now that I know, I won't be buying from there. Thanks for that information Loha. Information is power.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I hate the "blood parrot", the shape is just WRONG. Same with balloon mollies. Though parrots are healthier than the molllies, get a real fish instead. We take good care of "special" children, but given the choice, I'd rather have a normal child and I don't encourage those with health issues do to genetic deformities to reproduce. .


----------

